# Al Sharpton wants Word on XM



## BrettR (Apr 24, 2002)

Read here


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Al wants WORD carried on everything, I dont think there is a satellite or cable system Al hasn't protested about this.

I wonder how much Al is getting paid for his "protests"


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I would love to see the demographics of XM subscribers. I really don't care what is on the satellite because if I don't like it then I don't have to tune to it. I just get a little sick of these heavy handed tactics by people to get what they want.

As I look over XM's channel line-up I see 7 urban stations and 6 jazz and blues stations. Now I know that these are not necesarilly African American stations I believe that they are what the "core" will probably tune in to (although my neighbor who is African American listens to Country music). Then there is one station called "The Power" which is listed as African American Talk. I guess that has a specific target market (am I allowed to tune into that). Also at least one of the music channels is BET.


----------

